# Greetings from a (future) crazy cat lady!



## bambixcoconut (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello! I'm well on my way to becoming a crazy cat lady with my two kittens- Bambi (6 months old) and Coconut (5 months old). :laugh: Here to share & listen to other people's experiences with their cats, and for the cute cat photos too! :grin2:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi, and welcome to the crazy cat ladies/crazy cat men club.  I told my brother once that I was becoming a crazy cat lady. He said "what do you _becoming_?" 

Ok well, since we're here for the cute cat photos too, how about you share some of your two to start?


----------

